# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  doors which way can they open?

## renoknownothing

G'day
are there rules regarding which way internal doors can open?  Doing reno...what a giggle this process is!....would like two doors to open out instead of inward e.g.walk in wardrobe and ensuite both running off bedroom.  Door open into these spaces, as is usual, but if they could open into the bedroom, so much more space potential seems possible. Are there any building restrictions to doing this that I should be aware of.  Would welcome suggestions and knowledge....renoknownothing.

----------


## greenify

G'day 
there are no real rules internally apart from common sense. If you think it is more practical to reverse them then do it.
the only real problems occurs in commercial buildings and exits leading to fire exits so you don't accidentally knock people out when they are running away from fire

----------


## Cecile

> walk in wardrobe and ensuite both running off bedroom.

  If you're doing a major renovation that includes structural work, have you considered cavity sliding doors into both spaces?  We used one on our bathroom renovation and it's a wonderful space saver in the tiniest of spaces. 
Nothing is stopping you having the doors swing into the bedroom, unless the doors will bang on the furniture.  You will also have to be meticulous about keeping them closed all the time.

----------


## BalliangBuilder

The only restrictions are within a small toilet (without a lift off door) or a door that opens on to stairs.

----------


## renoknownothing

Hi..thanks so much for the replies and info.  Cavity doors not an option and was told my idea of bifold doors was "tacky"! so will be doing the reverse swing option seeing as there seems to be no rules to say I can't.  I understand "whinge whinge" but this is a full makeover, nothing involving structural work, of a large 20+ year old, home housing two women and a grandchild and I get the feeling that gender is playing a part in some of the patronising attitude (e.g. getting quotes, getting answers to nitty gritty questions etc), and being "nickelled & dimed" to death at the last minute (e.g. major tile company who will now not be getting the many $$$ still to be spent, over an amount that doesn't even equate to a main meal, because we reverted back to our fir

----------

